# Don't know if you have seen this yet..



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

but there's a little blurb on our fishing situation in Hatteras.

Look on pages 9 & 20 (if you can get past the cover!!)

http://www.kayakanglermag.com/kayakanglermag_earlysummer11/


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Good Magazine, thanks for the link.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

The aforementioned covergirl is a Police Officer. Pg 17 for her bio and another, ahem, fishing photo.


----------

